# Stock rims



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im wanting to get another set of stock rims for my Brute for an extra set, anyone have any they wanna get rid of? What should I expect to pay for a set


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What year Brute do you have. I have a spare set from my 06, but I hear there was something different about the 08s...some pin...or something. Have not decided if I am going to keep them for a spare set yet or not though. Ain't worth much imo


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i got a set off my 07 ill sell. tires dont have many miles on them


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a set, but shipping normally kills the deal.

Where are u located?


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im in central Iowa 50276 zip code


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

My bike is a 2005 if that matters. If it does then what years will work for me?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i know 05-07 will work, the 08+ use the tabs to center the wheel instead of the lug nuts


----------

